# TechpowerUp's Fall WarmUP! 2018 WCG Challenge (10/18 thru 10/25/2018)- crunch/fold with TPU and WIN!!!



## Norton (Oct 18, 2018)

*Challenge is ON! - time to get your cruncher's to crunching! *

*TechPowerUP Fall WarmUP! 2018 WCG Challenge! (10/18-10/25/2018)*
*note starts 10/18 at 0:00 UT (10/17 at 8pm eastern time)*






*Join us to crunch/fold and even get a chance to win some cool stuff!!!*


*Welcome to the TechPowerUP Fall WarmUP! 2018 WCG Challenge!*
Fall is here and the frost is on the pumpkins... a great time to warm things up for a good cause and turn on some digital heat by crunching on our rigs in a new challenge!

*Link to the official Challenge results:
TechPowerUP Fall WarmUP! WCG Challenge! (2/23-3/1/2017)**
https://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/team/challenge/viewTeamChallenge.do?challengeId=9168

  We have opened this Challenge to show our continued support of the important work done by the World Community Grid and Folding@Home to help the research effort on cancer and other diseases.


*The plan:*

Have some friendly competition between WCG Teams as well as within our TPU Teams and hopefully get a few of our fellow TPU'ers to join in. 



   Fellow TPU members and WCG crunchers are invited to join our Team to heat up some silicon for a good cause, hang out, have a little fun, and even get a chance to win some nice prizes*
* some restrictions apply- see prize post below







*How to join:*
* note- This Challenge is for WCG Team crunching. However, we work closely with the TPU folding Team and we will be sharing some of the prizes offered with active TPU folders- If you have a Radeon 7850/GeForce 660Ti or better gpu and want to try folding then you are welcome to do that. 

B]For crunching....[/B]
Follow this link to register and join our Team:
http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/reg/viewRegister.do?teamID=S8TLJ6TFV1
Once you're registered you can follow the prompts and install software- it's all pretty straight forward
If you have any questions you can post them in this thread, our Team thread, or PM an existing Team member.
*Our Team thread:*
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/tpus-wcg-boinc-team.85784/
*For folding....*
See this thread to get started:
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/easy-setup-for-folding-home.200520/
If you have any questions you can post them in this thread, the folding Team thread, or PM an existing Team member.
*Folding Team thread:*
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/tpus-f-h-team.13038/

*Some of our past Challenge threads:*
https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...3-1-2018-crunch-fold-with-tpu-and-win.241785/
https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...hru-5-26-crunch-fold-with-tpu-and-win.233416/
https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/techpowerups-spring-2017-wcg-challenge-3-22-thru-3-30-crunch-fold-with-tpu-and-win.231638/
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/t...llenge-october-16th-thru-23rd-join-us.216695/
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/t...21st-2015-for-dad-for-kreij-win-stuff.213211/
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/t...2015-join-us-to-crunch-fold-win-stuff.210158/
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/t...day-challenge-16-november-25-november.206945/
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/t...challenge-october-16th-thru-23rd-2014.206296/
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/t...ol-heat-challenge-8-28-thru-8-31-2014.204480/
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/t...3-crunch-fold-and-win-some-cool-stuff.200648/
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/t...22-2014-update-tpu-wins-the-challenge.197528/
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/t...6-11-22-2013-join-us-crunch-win-stuff.194389/
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/world-cep2-challenge-6-october-14-october.191430/
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/world-community-grid-summer-challenge.186603/
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/wcg-tpu-mothers-day-challenge-2013-5-10-5-19-2013.183575/
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/world-community-grid-february-team-challenge.179726/
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/t...nquer-cancer-1st-2nd-week-of-november.174550/
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/wcg-8th-birthday-challenge.175235/


*Many more here too:*
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/tpu-wcg-challenges-thread.111360/
*Challenges link at WCG:*
http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/team/challenge/viewTeamChallengeHistory.do?teamId=S8TLJ6TFV1

*TechPowerUP Fall WarmUP! WCG Challenge- Prize Pool*
As with many of our Challenges we have a few prizes available 

_*Note on Challenge prizes. Our prizes are donated by WCG-TPU Team members "*By Cruncher's for Crunchers*" for the purpose of assisting the Team to continue to maintain our rigs, grow our membership (or our crunching farms), and to promote the good work of crunching in general._

**Grand Prize(s)- Win a Cruncher Combo *(2 available)
*#1- 2P socket 1366 dual hex core Cruncher Combo* donated by @T-Bob
*- SuperMicro X8DTL-3F *mobo/*2x L5639 *cpu's
- *2x8GB DDR3 *ram
- *2x RAIJINTEK AIDOS *coolers

*#2- 2600k Cruncher Combo *donated by @Norton
*     - Asus P8P67 Pro*mobo/*2600k* cpu
     - *2x4GB set of DDR3 *ram
     - CRYORIG M9 Plus (dual fan) cooler
** USA members only due to shipping constraints*

*More Prizes (available worldwide):
- 2x $25 paypal gifts donated by @Norton*


*Additional donations are welcome!*


*Requirements/terms to qualify for a prize:*
* in order for your name to be drawn- you will need to be an active member of this forum also (we will draw according to forum name so please post if WCG name is different)
- Be an active member of the TPU crunching and/or folding Team prior to 10/1/2018
- Participate* for the duration of the TPU Fall WarmUP! 2018 Challenge
- Earn a minimum of 5000 BOINC points during the challenge
* Daily ppd participation is expected- late comers can be added on a case by case basis
*Special Requirements for the Cruncher Combo's*
-- Winner will need to state that they will crunch for TPU for a minimum of 6 months with the combo



*How Random Winners Will be Drawn (see below):*


Spoiler:  Random Drawing system provided by the theonedub



To ensure everyone gets a fair shake and to minimize any potential conflict of interest while maintaining the highest level of transparency- I have drafted a new way to draw winners. The system uses (3) members and works as follows:


> Originally Posted by The System
> Member 1: This member creates a list of all qualified participants usernames. This list is sent to Member 2.
> Member 2: Using the list of names, Member 2 will assign each entrant a unique number. A list of the usernames with the unique numbers is sent back to Person 1. The list of just the random numbers is sent to Member 3.
> Member 3: Member 3 has a list of just numbers. They use Random.Org or whatever random system to select which number wins a given prize. The list of winning numbers and the associated prize is then sent back to Member 1.
> ...


The system makes sure that there is no bias or other favoritism at play when winners are drawn. Winners are drawn based on a random number instead of usernames- where a possibility exists to redraw if that person doesn’t like who won, draw a friend, draw themselves, pass on new members, or skip doing a random drawing all together.
My hope is that this will alleviate any concerns about drawings and their legitimacy. If it works smoothly, I would like to see this become the new standard when conducting giveaways that have prizes donated by the community.
If there are any questions about this system, drop me a PM.



Note(s):
- If for some reason you cannot participate at the start of the Challenge you may still qualify for the prizes, PM me to discuss your situation and we'll make those decisions on an individual basis 

*CHALLENGE RESULTS (UPDATED DAILY):*
-
-


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Oct 18, 2018)

Will fire up the other Rigs to join the i7


----------



## stinger608 (Oct 18, 2018)

My systems should all be spooled up and crunching away.


----------



## Norton (Oct 18, 2018)

Reminder that SETI.Germany is using our challenge to test drive their stats pages for their upcoming WCG 14th Birthday Challenge

https://www.seti-germany.de/wcg/stats_team_all.php?proj=wcg&lang=en

Thanks again to @XSmeagolX and SETI.Germany for doing this!


----------



## Bow (Oct 18, 2018)

Count me in!!

Count me in!!

Count me in!!


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Oct 18, 2018)

Hopefully I'll be able to bring in my newly-acquired i9 9900k soon


----------



## stevorob (Oct 18, 2018)

Getting cooler, so turned another heater on - bringing in about another 8k ppd.


----------



## T-Bob (Oct 18, 2018)

Turned on my 2P heater with dual x5675's for some extra silicon muscle


----------



## XSmeagolX (Oct 18, 2018)

Hi @all...

Sorry for being late on your challenge, but I want to test, how late entrants will be handled by the scripts. 
I hope you all enjoy your challenge and have a lot of fun with an hourly updated challenge feeling!


----------



## Sasqui (Oct 18, 2018)

I was a little sidetracked last night... so tonight I'll be adding 16 threads for the duration + 8 more doing overnight and weekend work on a work laptop.

Meanwhile, I lost 12 thread since one of my X58 rigs went down for the count.  Right before the challenge


----------



## phill (Oct 18, 2018)

I'll be in doing whatever I can   Hopefully it'll be sunny and I can use that!!


----------



## Norton (Oct 18, 2018)

*UPDATE!!!*

*We're holding a solid 4th Place at this point!!



*

https://www.seti-germany.de/wcg/stats_team_all.php?proj=wcg&lang=en

*Great job Team- let's see if we can catch up to Team China and make them sweat a little when they see us closing in on them! *


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Oct 18, 2018)

It Is just crunching?, If folding helps the score i could do some more? Have both rigs running at a reasonable 4.0z 4.4Bd and it's still not cosey ,ya know.


----------



## Norton (Oct 19, 2018)

theoneandonlymrk said:


> It Is just crunching?, If folding helps the score i could do some more? Have both rigs running at a reasonable 4.0z 4.4Bd and it's still not cosey ,ya know.


  If you have a good folding gpu and a so-so crunching cpu then by all means go ahead and fold during the challenge. It won't help the crunching challenge but assisting the research with either project has a real life benefit.

Additional note- If you crunch *OR* fold for the TPU teams during the challenge you will be eligible for any prize offerings


----------



## phill (Oct 19, 2018)

As it's meant to be sunny here the next few days, I'll see if I can keep a few rigs going a little longer as well   I might even keep the more efficient rigs running overnight for the challenge and hope that helps


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Oct 19, 2018)

@phill l, how many rigs do you have that crunch? and what are their specs?

edit: NVM i accidentally found them on page 477 in the milestones thread


----------



## phill (Oct 19, 2018)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> @phill l, how many rigs do you have that crunch? and what are their specs?
> 
> edit: NVM i accidentally found them on page 477 in the milestones thread



I'm hoping to grab maybe another 6 to 8 at some point....  But I'm keeping quiet about that until such time!!   All I can say is, thank god for solar power cos otherwise my electric bill......


----------



## Norton (Oct 19, 2018)

*UPDATE!!!*

*Still holding a solid 4th Place- on the lead lap with the big guys!!*





https://www.seti-germany.de/wcg/stats_team_all.php?proj=wcg&lang=en

*Great job Team- Team China is opening up a larger lead on us but still reachable... let's get em! *


----------



## phill (Oct 20, 2018)

Everything is turned on and going for it as we speak!!  I hope it helps!!


----------



## Norton (Oct 20, 2018)

*UPDATE!!!*

*Still holding a solid 4th Place!!!*





https://www.seti-germany.de/wcg/stats_team_all.php?proj=wcg&lang=en

*Great job Team!!! *

*The prize list should be up by no later than tomorrow- keep an eye out for it *


----------



## Norton (Oct 22, 2018)

*10/21 UPDATE!!!*

*Still holding a solid 4th Place!!!*





https://www.seti-germany.de/wcg/stats_team_all.php?proj=wcg&lang=en

*Great job Team!!! *

*The prize list is up- check it out below or in the OP *

*TechPowerUP Fall WarmUP! WCG Challenge- Prize Pool*
As with many of our Challenges we have a few prizes available 


Spoiler



_*Note on Challenge prizes. Our prizes are donated by WCG-TPU Team members "*By Cruncher's for Crunchers*" for the purpose of assisting the Team to continue to maintain our rigs, grow our membership (or our crunching farms), and to promote the good work of crunching in general._

**Grand Prize(s)- Win a Cruncher Combo *(2 available)
*#1- 2P socket 1366 dual hex core Cruncher Combo* donated by @@T-Bob
*- SuperMicro X8DTL-3F *mobo/*2x L5639 *cpu's
- *2x8GB DDR3 *ram
- *2x RAIJINTEK AIDOS *coolers

*#2- 2600k Cruncher Combo *donated by @@Norton
*     - Asus P8P67 Pro*mobo/*2600k* cpu
     - *2x4GB set of DDR3 *ram
     - CRYORIG M9 Plus (dual fan) cooler
** USA members only due to shipping constraints*

*More Prizes (available worldwide):
- 2x $25 paypal gifts donated by @@Norton*


*Additional donations are welcome!*


*Requirements/terms to qualify for a prize:*
* in order for your name to be drawn- you will need to be an active member of this forum also (we will draw according to forum name so please post if WCG name is different)
- Be an active member of the TPU crunching and/or folding Team prior to 10/1/2018
- Participate* for the duration of the TPU Fall WarmUP! 2018 Challenge
- Earn a minimum of 5000 BOINC points during the challenge
* Daily ppd participation is expected- late comers can be added on a case by case basis
*Special Requirements for the Cruncher Combo's*
-- Winner will need to state that they will crunch for TPU for a minimum of 6 months with the combo



*How Random Winners Will be Drawn (see below):*
Spoiler:  Random Drawing system provided by the theonedub         
To ensure everyone gets a fair shake and to minimize any potential conflict of interest while maintaining the highest level of transparency- I have drafted a new way to draw winners. The system uses (3) members and works as follows:
            Originally Posted by The System
Member 1: This member creates a list of all qualified participants usernames. This list is sent to Member 2.
Member 2: Using the list of names, Member 2 will assign each entrant a unique number. A list of the usernames with the unique numbers is sent back to Person 1. The list of just the random numbers is sent to Member 3.
Member 3: Member 3 has a list of just numbers. They use Random.Org or whatever random system to select which number wins a given prize. The list of winning numbers and the associated prize is then sent back to Member 1.
Member 1: Using the lists, Member 1 ‘decodes’ the winning numbers into the winning usernames and posts the results.
The lists are sent as Private Messages through the forum. This establishes an electronic record of everything while also preventing alterations of lists after the drawing.
When the winning usernames are posted by Member 1, Member 2 can verify that the number belongs to the correct username and Member 3 verifies that the number was actually pulled as a winner.       
Click to expand...
The system makes sure that there is no bias or other favoritism at play when winners are drawn. Winners are drawn based on a random number instead of usernames- where a possibility exists to redraw if that person doesn’t like who won, draw a friend, draw themselves, pass on new members, or skip doing a random drawing all together.
My hope is that this will alleviate any concerns about drawings and their legitimacy. If it works smoothly, I would like to see this become the new standard when conducting giveaways that have prizes donated by the community.
If there are any questions about this system, drop me a PM.

Note(s):
- If for some reason you cannot participate at the start of the Challenge you may still qualify for the prizes, PM me to discuss your situation and we'll make those decisions on an individual basis


----------



## 4x4n (Oct 22, 2018)

Been so busy working long hours and weekends that I haven't had a chance to get the 5930k crunching. Now I'm going to be moving so I'm not sure if I'll have it going for the birthday challenge.


----------



## Norton (Oct 22, 2018)

4x4n said:


> Been so busy working long hours and weekends that I haven't had a chance to get the 5930k crunching. Now I'm going to be moving so I'm not sure if I'll have it going for the birthday challenge.


No worries- that's one of the reasons why we call this a _warmup_ challenge- to get ready for crunching season 

*Prize pool has been updated (check the OP)- featuring 2 cruncher combo's (2P hex core s1366 and a 2600k combo) *


----------



## phill (Oct 22, 2018)

I think I might have missed out today a little (as it's sunny as well!!) bit as I've not put on the SR-2 so scores will be down a bit today   Sorry guys


----------



## Boatvan (Oct 22, 2018)

Should I fire up the farm now that it is cooler? My bank account says no, but my chilly butt says yes! Expect more points from this guy in the next few days... I feel folding on my 980 is also going well, though very mild.


----------



## NastyHabits (Oct 22, 2018)

My ancient daily driver PC started acting strangely.  It would download and run 8 projects, but refuse to download any more once they were finished.  I finally fixed it by  uninstalling BOINC and deleting the entire data folder then downloading and reinstalling BOINC. 

I'm back working full speed.  Luckily my Ryzen box has been running with no problems.  Of course, this would happen during the current challenge!  Sometimes I feel like the Albert King song "If it wasn't for bad luck, I wouldn't have no luck at all".


----------



## DR4G00N (Oct 22, 2018)

I'm late to the party but I'll chip in my ryzen rig when I can, gives the heater a bit less work to do.


----------



## Bow (Oct 23, 2018)

I need another Cruncher


----------



## Norton (Oct 23, 2018)

*10/22 UPDATE!!!*

*5th Place.... .. *looks like SETI.USA was holding back some work 






https://www.seti-germany.de/wcg/stats_team_all.php?proj=wcg&lang=en

*We're still doing a great job Team!!! *


----------



## phill (Oct 23, 2018)

That's some massive amount of work that's held back!!  We are still motoring along and we are one of the more stable teams for daily points   So proud and pleased to be part of it!!


----------



## Antykain (Oct 23, 2018)

Working on throwing another AMD 8350 into the mix.. and watch the power meter spin up for a bit.  lol..  I have my trusty i7 4790k and a 8350 crunching away right now.  Now it's just down to whether or not I can find my other PSU that has seemingly grown legs and decided to skip town.  If I can find it, along with the cables, then I can get the other 8350 fired up as well.


----------



## Norton (Oct 24, 2018)

*10/23 UPDATE!!!*

*5th Place.... holding on and going strong! *







https://www.seti-germany.de/wcg/stats_team_all.php?proj=wcg&lang=en

*2 days to go- great job Team!!! *


----------



## Norton (Oct 25, 2018)

*10/24 UPDATE.................24 hrs to go!
5th Place.... holding on and going strong! *







https://www.seti-germany.de/wcg/stats_team_all.php?proj=wcg&lang=en

*Great job Team!!! *


----------



## Norton (Oct 26, 2018)

*10/25 UPDATE.................TPU takes 5th Place! *







https://www.seti-germany.de/wcg/stats_team_all.php?proj=wcg&lang=en

*Great job Team!!! *

*Next up....*

*The challenge prize giveaway- watch for it this weekend (see OP for details)*

*AND*

*Get ready for the WCG 14th Birthday Challenge hosted SETI.Germany - starts 11/16
https://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/team/challenge/viewTeamChallenge.do?challengeId=9145*


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Oct 26, 2018)

I hate that i didnt have my 9900K for this. Just got notified yesterday that my z390 board will be here on the 1st. No idea when for my CPU though :-\. Hopefully before the SETI.Germany challenge.


----------



## hat (Oct 27, 2018)

Sounds good. Should I win either system it would mean a healthy upgrade for one system or the other... and of course crunching would happen!


----------



## Arjai (Oct 27, 2018)

i will crunch on the Grand Prize machine, for sure!! And on the 2600 machine.

Count me in!!


----------



## Bow (Oct 28, 2018)

Have a spot ready for a new machine.


----------



## phill (Oct 29, 2018)

It's a shame I'm not in the USA


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Oct 29, 2018)

Has the drawing been done?


----------



## Norton (Oct 29, 2018)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> Has the drawing been done?


Will be done this evening, just getting over the flu so I'm running a little slower than expected


----------



## phill (Oct 29, 2018)

Norton said:


> Will be done this evening, just getting over the flu so I'm running a little slower than expected



Add some more cores to you @Norton and hopefully you'll feel better soon


----------



## Antykain (Oct 29, 2018)

Norton said:


> Will be done this evening, just getting over the flu so I'm running a little slower than expected



I think I'm just coming down with the flu bug.. ugh.  My wifey just got over it last week and I was thinking I was lucky and passed me by.. So much for me thinking.  

Anywho.. Goodluck to everyone!


----------



## Sasqui (Oct 29, 2018)

Norton said:


> Will be done this evening, just getting over the flu so I'm running a little slower than expected



Sorry man!  Let me know if you need any help.  And get better so you can send out a few systems


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Oct 29, 2018)

Norton said:


> Will be done this evening, just getting over the flu so I'm running a little slower than expected


No worries man. Get better and do the drawing whenever. No rush : toast:


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Oct 29, 2018)

I would like to be in the draw please Norton , i will crunch with it continuously if im That lucky.
And either way Thank you Norton for your efforts  and good luck all.


----------



## xvi (Oct 29, 2018)

As always, huge thanks to Norton and everyone involved with hosting this challenge. Y'all are the greatest.
I really hope to get more running by the next challenge.


----------



## Norton (Oct 30, 2018)

PREPARING TO DO THE DRAWING NOW.....WINNERS TO BE ANNOUNCED WITHIN THE HOUR! 

*Prize Winners!!!*
*winners will be contacted via PM within the next 24 hrs

*- 2x $25 paypal gifts donated by* *@Norton
@Dinnercore @Radical_Edward*

*- 1x $25 paypal gift donated by @Sasqui 
@Nordic*

*Cruncher Combo #1- 2P socket 1366 dual hex core Cruncher Combo donated by @T-Bob
@CrAsHnBuRnXp *

*Cruncher Combo #2- 2600k Cruncher Combo donated by @Norton
@hat*


*Congrats to the winners! *


----------



## Liquid Cool (Oct 31, 2018)

Congratulations to all the winners! 

Best,

Liquid Cool


----------



## Radical_Edward (Oct 31, 2018)

Wow! That should help with building that 3rd cruncher!


----------



## Antykain (Oct 31, 2018)

*Congrats to the Winners!!! *


----------



## Bow (Oct 31, 2018)

Congratulations guys


----------



## hat (Oct 31, 2018)

Neat! That means more CPU power for me, and a total upgrade for my fiancee's son who has been having issues with his computer anyways... he probably won't have an issue running WCG either, so my i5 2400 that's already doing WCG will get replaced by a more powerful 2600k, and the 2400 will likely crunch on as well. 

So, on top of a nice upgrade for me, it'll also solve problems for someone else...


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Oct 31, 2018)

Holy shit!


----------



## infrared (Oct 31, 2018)

Good job guys, congrats to our winners


----------



## stevorob (Oct 31, 2018)

Congrats winners!


----------



## Arjai (Oct 31, 2018)

Congratulations! To all the winners!! AND to this Team, 5th place is awesome! Thanks everyone that contributed to this Challenge!! I hope to see you all, and more, on the next challenge, coming soon!!


----------



## Sasqui (Oct 31, 2018)

Norton said:


> - 1x $25 paypal gift donated by @Sasqui
> @Nordic



Congrats, PM incoming!  @CrAsHnBuRnXp ...you lucky SOB!    that's 24 threads a rippin


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Oct 31, 2018)

Sasqui said:


> Congrats, PM incoming!  @CrAsHnBuRnXp ...you lucky SOB!    that's 24 threads a rippin


I have to find out where to put it!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Oct 31, 2018)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> Holy shit!











Congratulations to all the winners!


----------



## Dinnercore (Nov 1, 2018)

Wow I did NOT expect that, Congrats to all the other winners! 

That will be put straight into crunchtime on my threadripper.


----------



## Norton (Nov 2, 2018)

Norton said:


> *- 1x $25 paypal gift donated by @Sasqui
> @Nordic*


UPDATE- prize claimed!
@Nordic - you won a challenge prize (see above). Please claim by 8pm (eastern) tomorrow or we will need to redraw the prize.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Nov 2, 2018)

Norton said:


> @Nordic - you won a challenge prize (see above). Please claim by 8pm (eastern) tomorrow or we will need to redraw the prize.



Please dont claim & ill take that Gc


----------



## Nordic (Nov 2, 2018)

Wow! Look at that. I have responded to Sasqui!


----------



## Norton (Nov 2, 2018)

Nordic said:


> Wow! Look at that. I have responded to Sasqui!




*Reminder*- This challenge was a warmup for the *WCG 14th Birthday Challenge *hosted by* SETI.Germany *that starts on *November 16th, 2018*
https://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/team/challenge/viewTeamChallenge.do?challengeId=9145

Stay tuned for a planning/discussion thread to prepare for the next challenge!


----------



## Nordic (Nov 2, 2018)

Awesome. I am going full bore on crunching with winter here as is. I am ready for any challenge.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Nov 2, 2018)

Norton said:


> *Reminder*- This challenge was a warmup for the *WCG 14th Birthday Challenge *hosted by* SETI.Germany *that starts on *November 16th, 2018*
> https://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/team/challenge/viewTeamChallenge.do?challengeId=9145
> 
> Stay tuned for a planning/discussion thread to prepare for the next challenge!


I contacted Amazon yesterday in regards to the i9 9900K stock and they said that it would be in within a week. Im REAAAAAAAAALLY hoping I can get the 9900k and the hex core system I won up and running for it.


----------



## hat (Nov 3, 2018)

I'm sure you'll find room for it @CrAsHnBuRnXp. Guys like us always find a way...


----------



## phill (Nov 3, 2018)

Congrats to the winners!!


----------



## The Data Master (Nov 4, 2018)

Congrats to all winners! See you all again on the 14th.


----------



## hat (Nov 8, 2018)

I have the 2600k currently testing at 4GHz, with a little undervolt even. It passed 100 runs of Linpack Xtreme at 2GB (thanks @Regeneration ) and I'm doing another 100 at 6GB right now. After that, some good old Prime95, and then it will crunch.

The i5 2400 it replaced is now in my fiancee's son's system. I'm getting it set up for him right now, but it's already crunching as there's no overclock to verify. 

I'm very close to running WCG on the 2600k! My undervolted 4GHz settings passes 100 passes of Linpack Xtreme at 2GB and at 6GB. It's probably totally stable, but I want to run Prime95 as well for a while just to be sure. That's gonna be a long overnight run, so likely over 12 hours... but I have no reason to think it wouldn't pass and I can get BOINC running tomorrow.


----------



## phill (Nov 9, 2018)

The times I ran stress tests and then found when I ran Boinc it crashed was unreal lol  I just used Boinc instead then for testing as it seemed easier and faster to see if it break anything  

I hope everything works out well for you and runs well


----------



## hat (Nov 9, 2018)

That's odd. I would expect the test to crash but WCG run fine, if anything...

To my surprise, prime95 did give me a BSOD where Linpack did not. Usually it's the other way around for most people, but that's why I run more than just one test... so still working on it, but it looks good right now.


----------



## phill (Nov 9, 2018)

I used to run stress test programs like Prime and got hooked on it trying to make sure it was stable.  When I had my 920 D0 over on the EVGA forums they had a thread for stability with LinX and it had to run a particular test for you to get a badge, but needless to say with the volts I was around, I had one of the best CPUs there.  Will see if I can find the link in a mo  

But afterwards if it's not crashing with Boinc or whilst gaming, you'll find it's pretty sorted.  I tend to run Cinebench R15 or something like that to gauge a bit of stability, then just up the volts a little and test away, if things are stable and running without any issues, for me that's enough   You can fine tune it but most of the time for a few degree's in temp isn't sometimes worth the extra hassles


----------



## hat (Nov 9, 2018)

It's at -.05v right now. It may not be much, but I wanted to do what I can to make it run a little bit cooler and draw a little bit less power. It's also psychologically satisfying to say "undervolted 4GHz"...

I've almost hit the 12 hour mark in Prime95. Soon it will be crunching again. 

I'm a little torn right now. I've passed the 12 hour mark, but I really want 24 to be really sure... which turns into around 42 hours really, as I work this weekend. If I do that (feeling like I probably will, so I know the rig is rock solid) WCG gets installed no later than Saturday night, given it doesn't crash. At that point though it ought to be good for 24/7 running.


----------



## phill (Nov 9, 2018)

hat said:


> It's at -.05v right now. It may not be much, but I wanted to do what I can to make it run a little bit cooler and draw a little bit less power. It's also psychologically satisfying to say "undervolted 4GHz"...
> 
> I've almost hit the 12 hour mark in Prime95. Soon it will be crunching again.
> 
> I'm a little torn right now. I've passed the 12 hour mark, but I really want 24 to be really sure... which turns into around 42 hours really, as I work this weekend. If I do that (feeling like I probably will, so I know the rig is rock solid) WCG gets installed no later than Saturday night, given it doesn't crash. At that point though it ought to be good for 24/7 running.



I'm sure it'll be perfectly fine but then the only possible problem you might have is IF it crashed after 23 hours 55 minutes and 23 seconds, would you consider it not stable?  I'm all for a bit of overkill, but I think that personally your wasting your time with testing it that long.  As mentioned before, I've stress tested things for hours, then would run Boinc for 5 minutes and I'd have work units crashing...  Stability can be a funny thing 

With Prime95, are you running a Blend test or small FFTs?


----------



## hat (Nov 10, 2018)

I would consider it unstable then, yes. I'm running the blend test, which is one reason why I want to put such a great length of time on it. It's my understanding that the blend test combines those small and large FFTs together in one test, so I want to give it plenty of time to hit everything, especially after prime95 gave me a BSOD where Linpack Xtreme did not. Also, this is going to be my baseline. I really wanted 4GHz stable, with an undervolt even, and it looks like I got that, but these are now tried and true settings to work off of in the future. While I'm thrilled with 4GHz, it's a very low overclock for a 2600k. There's room for more later on if I ever want to push it. 

While we're talking about testing, I'm thinking about OCCT again. I'm not interested in the Linpack test, because Linpack Xtreme is probably better (especially with the bootable Linux option) but the regular CPU test. I'm sure it's fine after Linpack, bootable Linux Linpack, and prime95 forever, but it's in the back of my mind...





There's the 24 hour mark. I'm gonna launch OCCT before going to bed, then work, so that should be roughly 16 hours of that. I expect it to pass, but I also expected Prime95 to pass after it passed Linpack Xtreme... just want to cover all the bases here.


----------



## hat (Nov 11, 2018)

So I've had the rig for a couple days now and put it through its paces. It passed everything I threw at it. I don't intend to spend a month throwing every stability test ever created at it, so I'm giving it my stamp of approval after it passed a bunch of Linpack Xtreme (both in Windows, and some in the Linux bootable), 24 hours Prime95, and then 16 hours OCCT. WCG will be on this machine within the hour.


----------



## phill (Nov 11, 2018)

hat said:


> I would consider it unstable then, yes. I'm running the blend test, which is one reason why I want to put such a great length of time on it. It's my understanding that the blend test combines those small and large FFTs together in one test, so I want to give it plenty of time to hit everything, especially after prime95 gave me a BSOD where Linpack Xtreme did not. Also, this is going to be my baseline. I really wanted 4GHz stable, with an undervolt even, and it looks like I got that, but these are now tried and true settings to work off of in the future. While I'm thrilled with 4GHz, it's a very low overclock for a 2600k. There's room for more later on if I ever want to push it.
> 
> While we're talking about testing, I'm thinking about OCCT again. I'm not interested in the Linpack test, because Linpack Xtreme is probably better (especially with the bootable Linux option) but the regular CPU test. I'm sure it's fine after Linpack, bootable Linux Linpack, and prime95 forever, but it's in the back of my mind...
> 
> ...





hat said:


> So I've had the rig for a couple days now and put it through its paces. It passed everything I threw at it. I don't intend to spend a month throwing every stability test ever created at it, so I'm giving it my stamp of approval after it passed a bunch of Linpack Xtreme (both in Windows, and some in the Linux bootable), 24 hours Prime95, and then 16 hours OCCT. WCG will be on this machine within the hour.



As I said above, I likes a bit of overkill 

That said, how many hours of testing have you done with the CPU?


----------



## stinger608 (Nov 11, 2018)

And when is the upcoming challenge? Know I seen the dates on here but I'm to lazy to try and find them again. LOLOL


Edit: Oh wow, just realized I received my "long service" badge! Must have been yesterday.


----------



## phill (Nov 11, 2018)

stinger608 said:


> And when is the upcoming challenge? Know I seen the dates on here but I'm to lazy to try and find them again. LOLOL
> Edit: Oh wow, just realized I received my "long service" badge! Must have been yesterday.



Is this the one you where after mate?? Linky...

Long Service badge??  What did you have to do to get that one mate??   Congrats tho!!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 11, 2018)

phill said:


> What did you have to do to get that one mate??


----------



## phill (Nov 11, 2018)

thebluebumblebee said:


>



I've a few more years yet


----------



## stinger608 (Nov 11, 2018)

phill said:


> Is this the one you where after mate?? Linky...



Yeppers, that's what I was looking for.


----------



## phill (Nov 11, 2018)

stinger608 said:


> Yeppers, that's what I was looking for.



I've got some uses mate as my girl friend tells me, not many though!!


----------



## hat (Nov 12, 2018)

phill said:


> As I said above, I likes a bit of overkill
> 
> That said, how many hours of testing have you done with the CPU?


 Probably 50 hours or so... maybe a little more given that prime95 did crash during my first attempt. Needed a tad more voltage, but it is still undervolted.


----------



## Norton (Nov 12, 2018)

Our planning thread is open for the *WCG 14th Birthday Challenge*- head over there and show your support:

https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...hallenge-11-16-11-22-2018.249440/post-3939859


----------



## phill (Nov 12, 2018)

hat said:


> Probably 50 hours or so... maybe a little more given that prime95 did crash during my first attempt. Needed a tad more voltage, but it is still undervolted.



Could have just tried it crunching for 50 hours   But I get the idea of wanting to make sure it's completely stable


----------



## hat (Nov 12, 2018)

I'm oldschool like that


----------



## phill (Nov 12, 2018)

hat said:


> I'm oldschool like that



And nout wrong with that either


----------

